# Orbit Downloader



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Does anyone know if there is a version of Orbit Downloader for the Mac?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

A few alternates http://alternativeto.net/desktop/orbit-downloader/?platform=mac


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

oksteve said:


> A few alternates http://alternativeto.net/desktop/orbit-downloader/?platform=mac


Thanks for the reply. I have been told now that the Orbiter download program doesn't work on a Mac. Part of the problem is that, even though I downloaded Firefox onto my Macbook, I still can't open "exe" files with the Mac OS. I have found several programs that will download pandora music but none of them seem to work on a Mac,


----------

